# Spanish attitudes towards homosexuality



## Duv (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello, forum newbie here 

Just a hypothetical: Some time in the future, I (female) might consider relocating to Spain with my partner (also female).

Are there any gay couples on the forum who've relocated to Spain from the UK, or do you know anyone who has? What are your experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Duv said:


> Hello, forum newbie here
> 
> Just a hypothetical: Some time in the future, I (female) might consider relocating to Spain with my partner (also female).
> 
> ...


Hello.:wave:

I have known several gay people and couples (Sanish and expat) in Spain in 15 years and as far as I am aware they didn't experience anything untoward although I don't suppose I would necessarily have known. A gay barman in Estepona did mention that he got called ******* (queer, poof) from time to time but I got the impression that he thought that it wasn't meant with malice.

My impression based on this limited experience is that gay people and same sex couples are accepted pretty well. 

Anyway I expect there are those on here who know more about it than me.


ETA I see the word police don't allow *******:noidea:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm one of a female couple, have lived here for over six years and have experienced no problems whatsoever. I work as a volunteer for a Spanish LGBT rights organisation, ArcoIris and am a candidate in the May elections so it's clear from my point of view that there is no prejudice, overtly at least. ArcoIris gives anti-homophobia workshops to the local police and in schools and these have been well-received, at least the ones I attended were.
We lived in Prague before we came here and have found that there, as in Spain and the UK, people have much more to worry about these days than what people do in private with their bits.
We have several gay male friends, have met only two other female couples with whom we didn't have much in common so didn't pursue the friendship. 
Remember...Spain legalised gay marriage years before the UK did the same.


----------



## Duv (Feb 8, 2015)

Good to know, thanks for your replies! Especially good to hear from someone in the same situation as we'll hopefully be in a few years' time


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Like Mary (hello Mary, long time!!) I am gay too and have lived in Spain for a long time. I live in a small village and have never ever encountered any problems. In every possible way I have found everyone treats us like any straight couple. I found in the UK sometimes even people with no problem would "take a second look" or reply with "oh.. i see.. i have no problem with gay people" but here most people literally think nothing of it which is the way it should be. Remember that Spain, despite being very Catholic was one of the first countries to allow gay marriage and is a very open minded country in general. 

I am sure there are small minded folk out there but I have never found any of them. Spain is how the world should be really... live and let live!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Like Mary (hello Mary, long time!!) I am gay too and have lived in Spain for a long time. I live in a small village and have never ever encountered any problems. In every possible way I have found everyone treats us like any straight couple. I found in the UK sometimes even people with no problem would "take a second look" or reply with "oh.. i see.. i have no problem with gay people" but here most people literally think nothing of it which is the way it should be. Remember that Spain, despite being very Catholic was one of the first countries to allow gay marriage and is a very open minded country in general.
> 
> I am sure there are small minded folk out there but I have never found any of them. Spain is how the world should be really... live and let live!


We never did that shopping trip


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We never did that shopping trip


Did someone say SHOPPING? Oh how lovely Mary!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Duv said:


> Hello, forum newbie here
> 
> Just a hypothetical: Some time in the future, I (female) might consider relocating to Spain with my partner (also female).
> 
> ...


We live in a rural, very traditional area of inland Spain and have gay neighbours who are well known and well-liked by everyone. They are retired restaurateurs and regularly invite friends and neighbours to dinner as they still enjoy entertaining (and they make the best paella I have ever tasted!). I have never heard anyone say a bad word against them, unlike in England where gay men are often referred to in unkind terms.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Did someone say SHOPPING? Oh how lovely Mary!


The last time I marched in London Pride the Boys were chanting'We're queer, we're here...and we're NOT going shopping!!'
Oh happy days


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

*Happy People*



Duv said:


> Hello, forum newbie here
> 
> Just a hypothetical: Some time in the future, I (female) might consider relocating to Spain with my partner (also female).
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Myself and my partner came over to Spain in 2004 and have never looked back. We have been together for 27 years but actually got married in our village, the first girls in the region. Everyone did everything for us. The Spanish love a party so a good time was had by all.

We are known as 'the girls'.

Hope you find somewhere nice when you are both ready to come over.:welcome:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm not gay and whilst I agree with everything that has been said ie that generally speaking there is a healthy attitude towards sexuality issues here, I do hear the occasional slur against homosexuals (which gay people might not hear). The PP (very conservative) are not in power for nothing! 
And there is this type of story from time to time
Madrid metro memo tells staff to keep an eye on gay people | World news | The Guardian


> Authorities at Madrid’s metro have opened an investigation into an internal memo circulated to employees that flagged gay people as a problem group that needed extra vigilance.
> The memo notes several stops along the metro, detailing the groups that workers should check to ensure that they have valid metro tickets. On Line 2 between the stops of Sol and Las Rosas, it urges workers to keep an eye on “musicians, beggars and gays”.


Before anyone says anything about the story being reported in the Guardian, it has been, and still is widely reported here, at least in Madrid and this was the first link I came to whilst searching for it in English!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not gay and whilst I agree with everything that has been said ie that generally speaking there is a healthy attitude towards sexuality issues here, I do hear the occasional slur against homosexuals (which gay people might not hear). The PP (very conservative) are not in power for nothing!
> And there is this type of story from time to time
> Madrid metro memo tells staff to keep an eye on gay people | World news | The Guardian
> Before anyone says anything about the story being reported in the Guardian, it has been, and still is widely reported here, at least in Madrid and this was the first link I came to whilst searching for it in English!


How strange. What do they think gays are going to get up to, I wonder? 

Yes, there is still vestigial homophobia, more often found amongst the old and less well-educated of all ages. It's even surfaced briefly on this Forum, along with racism and other instances of ignorance.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the easy solution is 'Live and let live' it's unfortunate a lot of people don't do this.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I saw this on the news last night... k fuerte!

Imagine if you had a gay busker... thats a hatrick! 

"Hey Juan Carlos, keep an eye on the queer guy doing a lady gaga impression with a hat on the floor for loose change... looks right dodgy him"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On the other hand, this from Rayo Vallecano against homophobia 
https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/noticias/curiosport-rayo-vallecano-lucir%C3%A1-cordones-contra-homofobia-125932959--sow.html
*El Rayo Vallecano lucirá cordones contra la homofobia*


----------

